# Can red cockapoos turn grey?



## Stephen (May 24, 2021)

Hello
We have a beautiful 12 month old red cockapoo, Mavis. About 2 months ago we noticed grey hairs appearing at the top of her back and this has spread. There are also new grey hairs appearing further down her back. They feel coarser than the others. We expected her to change colour but didn’t think she would turn grey. From what we understand of the greying gene we’re not sure it’s that either. Wondered if anyone else had had similar experience with a red cockapoo? She’s a beauty either way but just intrigued what she will end up like and over what period. Thanks (pictures attached)


----------



## Nancy&Lola (Jan 28, 2021)

Wow! We have a red CockAPoo as well, 12 months old. I figured that she might turn an apricot color, but since we got to a year old I figured she is at her adult color. Lola does have some white on her chest and face, but she has always had that and it is a true white not a gray. I don't know what is going on with Mavis; I guess time will tell.


----------

